# Fuel lines, can you run a 20' fuel line to a small outboard



## DanMC (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi to all,
I was wondering if i could run lets say a 20' fuel line without reducing the life and or performance of the fuel pump on our 2011 Honda BF25 ? , For weight distribution i would like to place the fuel tank to the front of the boat (a 2010 Lund WC14) .I also plan on placing the battery towards the front but away from the fuel,for the battery i'll just go to heavier power cables to make up for the extra feet of distance, opinions please.
Thank you.
Dan


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 26, 2011)

DanMC said:


> Hi to all,
> I was wondering if i could run lets say a 20' fuel line without reducing the life and or performance of the fuel pump on our 2011 Honda BF25 ? , For weight distribution i would like to place the fuel tank to the front of the boat (a 2010 Lund WC14) .I also plan on placing the battery towards the front but away from the fuel,for the battery i'll just go to heavier power cables to make up for the extra feet of distance, opinions please.
> Thank you.
> Dan


The fuel pump can pull long lengths of line without any problem, its the height difference from fuel tank to fuel pump that will make it struggle. Pressure is determined by height rather than length.


----------



## DanMC (Dec 26, 2011)

aeviaanah thank you, the reason i'm concerned is the fact that i also have an in line fuel/water separator too (sorry i forgot to mention it when i posted my concern) and i thought that the longer run + filtration = issues.
I apreciate it.
Dan


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually that answer was incorrect but try it and see is the best answer. Long lengths of fuel line definitely become restrictive to the suction capability of any diaphragm operated pump. With as much line loss as that length of fuel line may give it would be the same as trying to lift fuel from a much higher distance than recommended. Try it though. may work.


----------



## nomowork (Dec 28, 2011)

I assume this is a 14 footer?

I have a 14 foot fiberglass boat with a 40hp Mercury (previously a 48hp Johnson) with a six gallon tank at the transom. I do have two batteries midship between the seats and an anchor bag at the bow. I don't want too much weight up front, but that's just me.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry if I posted an incorrect answer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 29, 2011)

I run about 14' of fuel line to my 25hp motor with out any issues.


----------



## DanMC (Dec 30, 2011)

nomowork; yes the tin is a 14' and i may not really need a 20' fuel line but with bends and stuff i thought 20' is more than enough.Thank you all for replies.
Dan , and a Happy New Year to all of you  !


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought 25' of 3/8" automotive fuel line on ebay for less than I could have gotten 15' locally including shipping.


----------

